# ka24de vacuum diagram



## robtheking (Jul 11, 2006)

i need help bad i replaced the head on my 240 but i forgot to label where the vacuum lines go so it wont run is there any way i can bypass them or if anyone has any pitchers or diagrams of them the ones i really need are the ones on the back of the motor were the e.g.r. and canister control solenoid and s.c.v. control solenoid are


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

on the Factory service manual(if you got one) it is on the EM section.....it is on the lay out picture of the diagrams.....or google the engine....i tried hard to find them too.......let me see if i still have the pics


----------



## robtheking (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks for helping


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

http://www.zeroyon.com/index/content/view/24/47/

Download the factory service manual from here.


----------

